# Re-canning jellied cranberry sauce



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Recently my wife and I have been hitting up the dented and expired bulk food store.
We picked up a #10 can of jellied cranberry sauce for the holidays.
We didn't use as much as we thought we would and I would like to re-can the rest of it into pint-size jars.
Any advice on how to do this?

My equipment is:
jars / lids
A 16 quart 15 pound pressure cooker.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have never heard of it being canned using a pressure canner. Homemade jellied sauce is water bath canned.

I do not know if it would "hold up" if pressure canned or not. But since you have the canner, you can just use it as a water bath container. 

the pickyourown.org recipe shows the time table, scroll way down to step no. 9:

In part: ( We are only allowed to post part of something here on HT, then the link to the rest

http://www.pickyourown.org/jelliedcranberrysauce.htm

"The cranberry sauce does not need any further cooking; just keep it hot until you get enough made to fill the jars you will put into the canner (Canners hold seven jars at once, whether they are quart or pint size). Fill the jars (preferably wide mouth jars) to within 1/2 inch of the top, wipe any spilled cranberry sauce of the top, seat the lid and tighten the ring around them. Put them in the canner and keep them cover with at least 1 inch of water and boiling. if you are at sea level (up to 1,000 ft) boil pint jars for 15 minutes and quart jars for 20 min. If you are at an altitude of 1,000 feet or more, see this cart:" (should be chart):

So you can just fill your jars with the stuff, 1/2 inch headspace, and cover the jars with water by an inch or so, and begin your processing time above once a full boil has come on.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Also, be sure to use the bottom rack that is with your pressure canner to keep the jars up off the bottom........


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for the info and the link.
That looks and sounds easy enough.

Thank you again.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

The previous link to "pickyourown" is for using a fresh start.


Here is their take on re-canning commercial foods. LINKY


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I pressure canned my cranberry sauce and it came out fine. Of course it was from scratch and not commercial made.


----------

